# Rossi 6 year old Siberian cat looking for new home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Rossi is a 6 year old golden tortie tabby Siberian. she likes to go outside so will need to live in a rural area or somewhere with a secure garden.
She has been neutered,fully vaccinated and micro chipped.
She is used to children,dogs and cats.
She likes to be fussed but on her own terms and does not like to be forced to do anything.
she has no known health problems and is clean in the house.
I think she would be suited to a quieter home.
Anyone interested in her will have to have a home check please pm me if you would like to re home her.

A pic will be added as soon as I get one


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

re homed


----------

